# Other > Fun and games >  Horrible Histories!

## Suzi

I LOVE Horrible Histories and I know Paula is a fan too! So I thought I'd share some of my favourite songs with you all... 

There's obviously the Monarch song which I shared on Mike's thread...

----------

Paula (08-06-19)

----------


## Suzi

Then there's Dick Turpin's song..

----------

OldMike (08-06-19),Paula (08-06-19)

----------


## Suzi

And the 4 Georges Song...

----------

Paula (08-06-19)

----------


## Suzi

Charles II

----------

OldMike (21-10-19),Paula (08-06-19)

----------


## Suzi

William Wallace...

----------

Paula (08-06-19)

----------


## Suzi

The Suffragette song

----------

Paula (08-06-19)

----------


## ayesha

thanks for these.

I am a horrible histories fan, and can't wait to see the movie (horrible histories romans)

that said, I think the show got spoiled when they decided to do episodes based on a particular king or queen, or event (though the moon landing one I watched monday was very good)

I just prefer the original format.

----------


## Suzi

I'm looking forward to the movie too!

Did you see the series which had the HH cast in it? "Ghosts"

----------


## ayesha

suzy... I don't believe I saw that one

bet it was good, though

----------


## Suzi

It's probably on iplayer!

----------

